# rear bags not low enough



## BOOSTED4LIFE (Oct 19, 2004)

I just installed a full v2 kit on my passat b5.5. And the rear isnt going low enough at all. I still am showing full tire on 19's. What can I do to slamm it. I have koni rear shocks.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

smaller wheels, smaller tires. what bags you running?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Cut the springs


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Shaving or removing bump stops, modifying upper shock mount, remove/trim fender liner.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Smaller tires, camber, more low.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

BOOSTED4LIFE said:


> I just installed a full v2 kit on my passat b5.5. And the rear isnt going low enough at all. I still am showing full tire on 19's. What can I do to slamm it. I have koni rear shocks.


 show me some pics of your rear setup installed and i will tell you what needs to be done to get lower.


----------



## BOOSTED4LIFE (Oct 19, 2004)

I have double bello airlift rear bags with regular cups. I didnt modify rear upper mounts or cut bump stops.
I dont have springs I have air.
I dont want smaller wheels. 
Rims and tires dont make any contact. 
How do I post oics here?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

BOOSTED4LIFE said:


> I have double bello airlift rear bags with regular cups. I didnt modify rear upper mounts or cut bump stops.
> I dont have springs I have air.
> I dont want smaller wheels.
> Rims and tires dont make any contact.
> How do I post oics here?


need to use a hosting sight like flickr or photobucket and upload em thru there


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Hope this helps answer your question:

I was running into the same issues when I bagged my B5.5. After doing some research and getting feedback from other Passat owners, the first thing I did was switch the rear bags I was using. 

At first I was using the SS RE5 bags (LEFT) but made the switch to Uvair Air House 2 (RIGHT):



Then I had to trim a few things (ie: Parts of the Dorbritz D-Cup and the nipple where rear spring perch would sit.) 





Heres a before and after of the rears, after I made small adjustments:

Before:



After:



With the 19s you got, Im pretty sure you'll be tucking nice! :thumbup:


Good luck. :beer:

-Joe


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

joecastro420 said:


> Heres a before and after of the rears, after I made small adjustments:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


....i don't personally like red but your car made an exception. looks really really good with the wheels too:beer:


----------



## BOOSTED4LIFE (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks. Ill try what you did with the cutting first. Then ill replace bags if need be.


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Shorter dampers needed? Or bump stops trimmed


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd say switch over to the Air Lift slam series struts. That should square you away :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

